# We're into November...



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Love your post ? 

You're right, November does feel dark and empty. That's why I make pumpkin stacks & topiars. I also drive around looking for unique types left out on curb on garbage day. 
Haven't been interested in Halloween sales, xmas has taken over


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Btw your title reminded me of this poem by Thomad Hood. 
Titled: No!

No sun—no moon!
No morn—no noon—
No dawn—
No sky—no earthly view—
No distance looking blue—
No road—no street—no "t'other side the way"—
No end to any Row—
No indications where the Crescents go—
No top to any steeple—
No recognitions of familiar people—
No courtesies for showing 'em—
No knowing 'em!
No traveling at all—no locomotion,
No inkling of the way—no notion—
"No go"—by land or ocean—
No mail—no post—
No news from any foreign coast—
No park—no ring—no afternoon gentility—
No company—no nobility—
No warmth, no cheerfulness, no healthful ease,
No comfortable feel in any member—
No shade, no shine, no butterflies, no bees,
No fruits, no flowers, no leaves, no birds,
November!


----------

